# Considering a cast iron chimnea



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone use one?
We sit on the patio in all weathers to enjoy our newly constructed garden and a bit of warmth would be nice. 
We had a big steel fire cage from Costco last winter which didn't throw heat out until I packed it solid. Stunk the place out and bothered next door so we got rid.
Dismissed infra red.
Gone off the gas heaters, size, noise bottled gas saga.
Thought maybe a well designed cast iron chimnea would kick out heat but less smoke if using the correct fuel.
Must look good in modern surroundings.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

She was desperate for one too. 


It has been used once and is just another addition to the garden ornaments. :lol:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats the fear.
A few mates have tried the clay pot ones from the usual diy outlets but you have to treat them well and they may not survive the winter.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

We had one of those clay ones.

They can't hack being outdoors all the time, ours eventually cracked, it was a nice thing to have and use, don't get me wrong, but I think they all probably disintegrate eventually.

I like the idea of a cast iron one, would be even more smart and impressive looking.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Same as Kerr here. Used once and now just sits there looking pretty!! They're like chav baths (hot tubs), everyone likes them but in reality we don't have the climate for them.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes we have a cast iron one and it's great.
It's around 12 years old now and still going strong. It's heavy though, it must weigh around 80kgs!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

For any chimnea to be any use in terms of heat for more than one or two people sat right next to it, it needs to be a decent size (almost double what you might initially think).

We had a smallish one (ca 1.2m high) and it didnt do an awful lot bar churn out plenty of smoke (from 'smokeless fuel discs). The Chimnea itself got hot, but it certainly didnlt radiate heat more than 2 to 3 feet.

Had we bought a bigger unit it may have been better for the heat radiation but in the end we got fed up of it, it became an ornament and ended by going into recycling.

worst part was that all clothes stunk of smoke after 30 -40 minutes sat near to it.

All told, not worth the effort.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Make your own - I like #5 on this list.......

http://thehomesteadingboards.com/24-diy-wood-stoves/ :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a the open mesh type and when used with logs and coal it chucks out a lot of heat with little smoke. 

You need to make sure you light it an hour or so before you need it as it's the bed of red hot ash that really throws the heat out. 

For me they are well worth the effort as you can pull the chairs up to it and stay out much later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

This type.

https://m.greenfingers.com/p32051/k...d4z-Odp5pmkJ9M3PrY_tJrzlrI75ZIUxoCaXIQAvD_BwE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

